# Questions about WC



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have my girl entered in th WC at Nationals and I have some questions. I'm a little confused. Can I "show" her where the marks are before we begin? Once she picks up the first bird, can I talk to her as she's running back? Am I allowed to walk or run backwards as she gets close? I KNow that the water retrieve is singles. Is it 2 back to back? And is it come as you are or should I invest in a camouflage shirt? I'm guessing military type camo would be close enough? 

She probably isn't quite ready. It's our first time doing anything like this. WE have been working so hard on everything, one venue is running into the next in my brain! LOL!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You can show her the marks. Make sure she sees the white jackets. Water is back to back singles. WC is run under Derby rules, kind of. Dog can be brought to the line on leash or slipcord. Go to GRCA website to read the rules. Handlers not knowing the rules is a problem. At the test, ask the judges exactly what they will allow and do not be afraid to ask. 

READ THE RULES. AND TRAIN WITH SOMEONE WHO IS FAMILIAR WITH THE REQUIREMENTS.

See you there!

PS I will bet that most handlers will be wearing white jackets or shirts.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

gdgli said:


> You can show her the marks. Make sure she sees the white jackets. Water is back to back singles. WC is run under Derby rules, kind of. Dog can be brought to the line on leash or slipcord. Go to GRCA website to read the rules. Handlers not knowing the rules is a problem. At the test, ask the judges exactly what they will allow and do not be afraid to ask.
> 
> READ THE RULES. AND TRAIN WITH SOMEONE WHO IS FAMILIAR WITH THE REQUIREMENTS.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have read the rules and train with people who are familiar. I'm just getting things mixed up in my head I think. So the handlers wear white....basically so the dog can see them better? I'm sure I have a white shirt but all of my rain gear is darker colored so hopefully it doesn't rain!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't emphasize enough to read the rules, print them out and put them in a notebook. I also suggest searching for videos of WC from previous years - look for individual clubs putting on the WC, the tests are not difficult at all , if you have trained and your dog enjoys retrieving they are very, very easy.

Also, not WC related, but to fit in with the regulars, it's "THE National" not 'NationalS'.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

For a WC, I've always worn dark clothing. I think your WC is field trial rules, so you can wear white if you want, for better visibility. I think that light gray or another light color will be just fine. In other words, don't go out and buy a special white coat. You're just going 100 yards so your dog shouldn't "get lost" and you're not allowed to handle anyway. If it's raining, everyone will be in dark rain gear. If you need to, you can wave your arms, whistle, call your dog, encourage your dog, etc. 

Most judges for a WC are pretty lenient in what they allow as far as running backward, calling, etc. but you should ask. Ask them all kinds of questions during the handler meeting before it begins. Then, after the test dog, ask more questions. I always ask if the judge is going to call "dog" or my number. I've also asked the question, "what are some novice mistakes that we should avoid?", though most of the time at a WC or JH test, the judges will go over that themselves. Again, depends on the judge or judges, but most are pretty open with advice and really want you to pass. 

All that said, has your dog been on a live flyer? What about a nasty, bloody bird? If not, this might not be the best time for you. If you are planning on moving on to JH and beyond, I'd personally want a bit more control over these things to ensure a positive experience. If your dog is softer, the other issue is sending your dog out and failing, which can be detrimental for some dogs' confidence. AKC is not that great at allowing handlers to help their dogs out there. HRC, even during a test, will help the dog. So, that might be a question for the judge, "Will you allow us to help our dogs?". Has your dog been around blinds and gunners? Labs, of course, just go in the blinds to visit and steal stuff if possible, but I've seen other breeds (goldens and tollers, especially) become really spooked by them. Finally, has your dog been around gunshots? If not, definitely skip the WC.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a really easy answer for you, watch the video! GRCA made a video a few years back to help people understand the rules. Here's a link. The video is free to GRCA members.

https://www.grca.org/shop/grca-wc-wcx-video/


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

FosterGolden said:


> For a WC, I've always worn dark clothing. I think your WC is field trial rules, so you can wear white if you want, for better visibility. I think that light gray or another light color will be just fine. In other words, don't go out and buy a special white coat. You're just going 100 yards so your dog shouldn't "get lost" and you're not allowed to handle anyway. If it's raining, everyone will be in dark rain gear. If you need to, you can wave your arms, whistle, call your dog, encourage your dog, etc.
> 
> Most judges for a WC are pretty lenient in what they allow as far as running backward, calling, etc. but you should ask. Ask them all kinds of questions during the handler meeting before it begins. Then, after the test dog, ask more questions. I always ask if the judge is going to call "dog" or my number. I've also asked the question, "what are some novice mistakes that we should avoid?", though most of the time at a WC or JH test, the judges will go over that themselves. Again, depends on the judge or judges, but most are pretty open with advice and really want you to pass.
> 
> All that said, has your dog been on a live flyer? What about a nasty, bloody bird? If not, this might not be the best time for you. If you are planning on moving on to JH and beyond, I'd personally want a bit more control over these things to ensure a positive experience. If your dog is softer, the other issue is sending your dog out and failing, which can be detrimental for some dogs' confidence. AKC is not that great at allowing handlers to help their dogs out there. HRC, even during a test, will help the dog. So, that might be a question for the judge, "Will you allow us to help our dogs?". Has your dog been around blinds and gunners? Labs, of course, just go in the blinds to visit and steal stuff if possible, but I've seen other breeds (goldens and tollers, especially) become really spooked by them. Finally, has your dog been around gunshots? If not, definitely skip the WC.


I'm really not worried about her getting lost. I done some training and even attended a Mitch White seminar. She's had shot flyers. She's been around guns. She's been around blinds and gunners. The biggest thing that worries me is getting the bird across the line on land. Water is her favorite part of the game! I know she's not 110% ready but she really loves the work! The biggest thing is I am not spending 10 hours each direction in a minivan to watch everyone else having fun! IF we bomb, we can at least know we had fun trying!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You can wear whatever you want. WC/X rules are fashioned after field trial rules, so the gunners will be in white. It is traditional for handlers to also wear white BUT it is completely irrelevant for a WC/X -- the only purpose for handlers to wear white is so the dog can better see them when handling on a blind -- not only are there no blinds in a WC or WCX but handling on a mark is an automatic fail. So it's pointless for handlers to wear white. There is no mention of handler's attire in the rules.
By "pointing" out the guns, you can show her each gunner for the double before you call for the first one. If you haven't practiced this, don't worry about it. The gunners will be very close and extremely obvious to the dog. More people mess their dogs up trying to point out the guns, when they've never trained that, than if they just left them alone. If you HAVE trained for this, by all means use it 
Best of luck and have fun!


----------

